# Slingshot of The Month - FEB 2012 - Voting



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

​
*Slingshot of the month for FEB 2012*

The Zebra - Polecat11.16%SPS #XIV in Jaybird Osage - Performance Catapults1112.79%Natural Boardcut - Hrawk1213.95%Laminated Acrylic Dragon - Hrawk66.98%Snipers Scorpion - Bill Hays1517.44%Mesquite Fork (Sin Trenzas) - Chepo6933.49%Sharpshooter - Dayhiler22.33%Guayabo X2 - Chaneke Josh1820.93%First of 2012 - Dayhiker1112.79%Forged Slingshot - Desert Drifter78.14%


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Voting has begun on what believe is the best slingshot of the month for Feb 2012, based on submissions in Jan 2012 !!!

Check out the nominations HERE

*DO NOT CLICK VIEW RESULTS (NULL VOTE) - you will forfeit your vote!*


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Voted! and this time ... i didn't press the Null Vote button.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmm...I beat myself to it. Ha.

Anywho...vote-in.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Come on guys participate, last time very few members voted


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

i got my vote in. tough choice, i gotta say.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Vote in, tough though!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yup hard choices, but there are alot of members, please vote.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

vote!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

wow!!! this gonna be a touhg one!!! put me in the list! voted!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

my vote has been taken


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I voted but they're all great


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hard to decide... but finally voted!


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Voted, they are all winners in my book!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Wish I could have voted by ranking them since they were all excellent.


----------



## COMANCHE 44-40 (Oct 4, 2010)

NI A CUAL IRLE PERO NI HABLAR DON CHEPOCLES ORA SI QUE LA GUAYABA ES LA MERA ONDA MANITO........YA VES PA QUE LE ENSEÑAS.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this is like the 5th time i come here to vote , im torn between 4 slingshots. i have no idea







who to vote for . i think i have to think about this a day or two more . 







guess ill be back another 5 times before i decide on my vote .


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> im torn between 4 slingshots


Hhahaahaha same here man, hard choice this month.
They are all unique indivisually, but i had to make the choice i nominated.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

very tough this month. all great slingshots. congrats to all who were nominated. and extra congrats to those with double nominations! : )


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Voted.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Voted! Tough!

Also dayhikers sharpshooter his name is misspelt!


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

Voted!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i finally voted . political elections are easier than slingshot of the month.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Voted!

I'm a big fan of Master Hays his creations/pieces of art .


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I am a fan of CHENEKE's work and I own several of his creations. I like them all! I think he makes master pieces out of very little material. He is to me one of the best to make resorteras. He makes great boardcuts and woderfull naturals like the Guayabo X2. Saludos







.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Voted for the one I'd love to shoot!!


----------



## SIDH (Feb 13, 2012)

voted! really nice recuas of the month


----------

